
Lytro Cinema's camera may change the way movies are made - l33tbro
http://www.studiodaily.com/2016/04/lytro-cinemas-camera-may-change-the-way-movies-are-made/
======
tonylemesmer
Presumably image stabilisation is easier too. Although the camera looks huge
so probably only for fixed mounting at the moment.

